# 7 week trip - Scotland v Spain



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We are planning a trip - starting 29th October thru to 17th December '09. I want to tour around Scotland and its Isles and my other half wants to go to travel down the East coast of Spain to Marbella from Calais. We both enjoy walking and cycling.

I would prefer to go to Spain in April thru to July. Can anyone please give us a good reason(s) for going to Scotland at this time of year as I am fighting a losing battle but he may be swayed if I have enough ammunition.

Also any good reasons not to go to Scotland would be appreciated.

Cheers
Chris (and Graham)


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi personally I would love to tour Scotland, but the one thing that puts me off at that time of year is the very short days, so for me would much prefer to do so in the Spring or Autumn.

The one thing I loved last year travelling down to Portugal for a month from late Nov to just before Xmas was the lighter brighter and longer days................not to mention the lack of Xmas hype at that time of year.

So my thoughts would be Spain now and enjoy Scotland when the weather is better and the days are longer. Others views may differ but for me I detest the dark nights and doesn't it get darker earlier than ever up there ? whereas when it is dark at 4 in the UK last year in Portugal at least it well gone 5 in the middle of winter.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Chris

As a Scotsman, it sticks in my gullet to say this, but Nov/ Dec are usually the worst months, weatherwise, in Scotland for outdoor activities. Also the daylight is shortening to a point in Dec where it hardly gets light.

I think it would be more prudent to go to Spain(Majorca if pos) Nov/Dec, it is excellent for Walking and Cycling. and go to Scotland in the Springtime for better weather, and longer days, particularly Strathspey area (Aviemore), you may also get some Skiing. 

What ever you decide enjoy yourselves,

Andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know much about Scotland, but we have lived in Spain now for 10 years and there is no way I would tour Spain during April / July in fact our motorhome never leaves home during those months 
( Traffic jams , crowds ,expensive site ,not to mention the heat) 
During the winter it is very quiet, warm but cold during the night also lots of wild camping sites that are not available during the summer. 
If you want the same scenery as Scotland you could always go to the Sierra Navada but it will be cold and snowy.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

We've just nicely returned from a three week trip through the Highlands and Islands of Scotland and were blessed with what was arguably the best weather this year. We absolutely loved it - wild camped all the way with no problems whatsoever ..... but, look at the weather now. Absolutely horrendous - gale force winds and torrential rain. As much as we love Scotland it's no place to be in the winter, not just for the weather but also for the long, dark nights, as someone's already mentioned. I'm afraid your Hubby's got a better argument for heading south ..... Sorry !


----------



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi there

I couldn't do a Scotland tour any other time than Autumn/Winter - MIDGES!!!
I'm eaten alive by midges anyway, let alone the Scottish midge so Spring/Summer is out for me.

We went to Scotland for New Year last year and I thought that it was spectacular in the Winter.

I'm afraid I agree whole heartedly with you. Spain and sun go together don't they?! I reckon you should leave that trip until Spring/Summer.

Sorry to add to the confusion! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ana


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Personally I'd rather go to Ireland and get to the bottom of the problem with Cagregs drawers, no midgies in that neck of the woods!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"Also any good reasons not to go to Scotland would be appreciated. "

Here's one:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-6283-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Dave


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless you are sun worshippers Spain in june july is very very hot.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

I obviously live a very sheltered life here in Scotland, but what exactly do you mean about it being darker here than England???? What sorta time are we talking it getting dark at? 

Also surely a holiday in a foreign country is not all to do with the weather??? It's about the places, the history, the things to see and do, the experience of another country and culture and of course the people.

If you are going to dismiss the pleasures of a whole country because of the weather thats pretty sad really! 

Chris and Graham enjoy your holiday wherever you end up but remember there are varied reasons for not visiting every country, gawd you could end up going nowhere.........................................


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Mavis 

IF you read the OP, they specifically mentioned Walking and Cycling, and Nov/Dec are not the best months of the year for these activities,anywhere in the UK not just in Scotland.


This was not a criticism of of Scotland, and I am sure anyone who takes part in these activcities would have understood what we were suggesting.

Andy


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> Mavis
> 
> IF you read the OP, they specifically mentioned Walking and Cycling, and Nov/Dec are not the best months of the year for these activities,anywhere in the UK not just in Scotland.
> 
> ...


Erm was me what posted previous post not Mavis    Am fighting with Mavis but am not actually Mavis and I did understand the original post, however mine is really just general musings on weather and darkness not a recommendation on which place would be better/worse.
I know no one is criticising Scotland. 
Have to concur that if you want to walk/cycle regularily on a trip then UK as a whole probably not the place!! Mind you October especially the schools week here (12-17th ) can be absolutely gorgeous. 
At least having a motorhome you can choose to move on which is what its all about innit!


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Well I'm Scots and now live in spain. Quite simply if you like to cycle (as I do) you will appreciate decent weather and you will get more of that in Spain in the autumn/winter. Scotland should still be on your list for the summer months because as Hogan says its very hot here. Even I clear off July/August and I love the sun that's why I'm here. Fuel here 92 cents per litre, repsol Gas 10.5 Euros a refill. So although the exchange rate is poor you can still have a good time as most of it will be spent outdoors


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"I know no one is criticising Scotland."
I am 

"Mind you October .... can be absolutely gorgeous."
Let's see then. What weather did you have yesterday, carol? 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> "I know no one is criticising Scotland."
> I am
> 
> "Mind you October .... can be absolutely gorgeous."
> ...


Yeah but am ignoring you cos you moan about *everything* to do with Scotland from how much we don't pay for prescriptions to how much we are subsidised by you blah blah blah! 
If thats your attitude you can stay away, even our midgies wouldn't bite you ya whinger :wink: :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

How feminine - ignoring the question 

I don't whinge; just state facts. Like you had SNOW yesterday but would rather not admit it


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> How feminine - ignoring the question
> 
> I don't whinge; just state facts. Like you had SNOW yesterday but would rather not admit it


We have sun today and your point is?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It was made eloquently by those who live in Scotland or have left Scotland who answered my original "Scotland - Too Risky?" thread I referenced earlier in this one.

Basically the weather in the Western half is on average pretty poor and good weather is totally unpredictable.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I would go to Scotland in April and May. Earlier if the weather breaks. No midges and even on the west coast lots and lots of sun. Spent 6 weeks going from Glasgow to Edinburgh the pretty way. See Blog >HERE<


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for all your interesting replies and reasons for choosing Spain or Scotland. I think I have been swayed to go to Spain this trip and we will visit Scotland April-June.

Cheers - I appreciate your honest views.

Chris & Graham


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Well,
You have the wind and the rain plus the midges and British camp site and ferry fees on one hand.

On the other hand you have reliable sun, the mediteranean, cheaper fuel, open roads on the other.

I must admit its a difficult one!

C.


----------



## 122303 (Apr 12, 2009)

Not sure if the following will help either of you or hinder, but for what its worth:-
Spain has got to be better than Scotland. Who fancies sitting in the van during the looooong dark evenings in Scotland with probability of cold into the bargain. But I agree with you that April onwards may be better for Spain, as again weather can be unreliable anywhere in Northern Europe - (probably still better than here)

Let me know how you get on with Spain, if you go, as we are going April for 8 weeks next year. Planning tour of Spain and Portugal.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

travelsRus said:


> Thank you for all your interesting replies and reasons for choosing Spain or Scotland. I think I have been swayed to go to Spain this trip and we will visit Scotland April-June.
> 
> Cheers - I appreciate your honest views.
> 
> Chris & Graham


Have a great trip


----------

